
Penguins starving to death is sign that something’s very wrong in the Antarctic - nwrk
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/oct/13/penguins-starving-death-something-very-wrong-antarctic
======
masonic
This article seems to imply that Global Warming is at least partly at fault,
but the similar 2013 event was attributed to _too much_ sea ice, not _warming_
, in another Guardian article[1]:

"The colony had experienced a similar event in 2013, when no chicks survived.
In a paper about that event, a group of researchers, led by Yan Ropert-Coudert
from France’s National Centre for Scientific Research, said it had been
_caused by a record amount of summer sea ice_ and an “unprecedented rainy
episode”."

[1]
[https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/oct/12/penguin-...](https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2017/oct/12/penguin-
catastrophe-leads-to-demands-for-protection-in-east-antarctica)

~~~
MaysonL
Of course, it could simply be that the increase in sea ice is due to global
warming. Rising sea temperatures generate more humidity, which causes more
snow, leading perhaps to more Antarctic ice.

